# Sabrina Carpenter - ASMR Collage (x1)



## Devilfish (7 Juli 2019)

Weiß nicht wie oft ich das Video gesehen habe, das ist einfach zu gut 



​


----------



## Brian (7 Juli 2019)

:thx: für die feine Collage von Sabrina,gefällt mir sehr gut. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Haribo1978 (8 Juli 2019)

Tolle Collage! Danke!


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2019)

Sehr schön. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2021)

sehr schön


----------

